# BPS Pro Qualifier Baitcast Reels $69 FS



## juggernoob (Oct 13, 2010)

Bass Pro Shop Pro Qualifier Baitcast Reel for $69 use code "FREESHIP1" for free shipping.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...100000000_100001000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice thanks!

What does everyone think about these reels?


----------



## njTom (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought one last season at regular price (99.99) and I think it's a good reel. This was my first baitcaster so I was looking for one that was easy on the pocket but not too cheap either. I like the dual braking. It allows me to work on my casting without getting too many overruns (backlashes). I just saw the holiday special they are running on BPS's website last night and ordered myself another one for my crankbait rod.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

njTom said:


> I bought one last season at regular price (99.99) and I think it's a good reel. This was my first baitcaster so I was looking for one that was easy on the pocket but not too cheap either. I like the dual braking. It allows me to work on my casting without getting too many overruns (backlashes). I just saw the holiday special they are running on BPS's website last night and ordered myself another one for my crankbait rod.




Im gonna grab one of these and pair it with a cranking stick for light to medium cranks and may throw some spinnerbaits on it......


----------



## fender66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow.....wish I'd have seen this earlier this week. I just ordered one of these. Should be here today.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 14, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Wow.....wish I'd have seen this earlier this week. I just ordered one of these. Should be here today.
> 
> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html




The vientos are very good as well.


----------



## MadCatX (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought the Pro Qualifier as a first time bait caster reel and have had good success with it.

I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a good reel, I was so happy with my first one I picked-up another last time they were on sale. At that time I paid $79 and still feel like I got a deal. If I had some disposable $$$ right now I'd get a third.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

C.U. Fishin said:


> It's a good reel, I was so happy with my first one I picked-up another last time they were on sale. At that time I paid $79 and still feel like I got a deal. If I had some disposable $$$ right now I'd get a third.




Got one today and it feels good. I am going to test it tomorrow to see how it casts.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Oct 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Got one today and it feels good. I am going to test it tomorrow to see how it casts.



I think you are going to like it, seems small doesn't it?


----------



## MadCatX (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I paid 79 for mine as well and it will be the next goto as well. It is a small reel to me but it fits really well in my hand,.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Yeah I paid 79 for mine as well and it will be the next goto as well. It is a small reel to me but it fits really well in my hand,.




I spooled it up and took it into the yard to cast and I cleared my neighbors house almost. Paired with the 7ml crankin stick it went a country mile. Very impressed and may pick up one more for good measure.


----------



## MadCatX (Oct 18, 2010)

Troutman that was one of my next thoughts, my refurb Browning rod tip broke..(talk about a shotty job) but its actually flipping better to me. 

I have been kicking around going to a 7footer. I love my pro qualifier -its going to take a helluva reel at that price to shake me off of it.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 19, 2010)

Is there a way to order parts for BPS reels or a link for reel schematics?

_*Edit: Found this link for parts https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&appID=40&option=2_


----------

